# Dogs Abroad ,



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

hi can i ask you , please !

we are taking our yorkshire terrier to germany italy lux, bel. switz, . what can you all tell me plase about the problems i might encounter with health , ect, but also rule,s for dogs and people of these countries how do they feel towards us with dogs , i mean like getting a cup of coffee for instance , 
i need to know the surprise,s if any
thank you , once again . denton. 8O


----------



## tony_debs (Mar 5, 2009)

hi germany is fantastic with dogs,they are allowed everywhere,service stations to restaurants,best place in europe in my opiniun


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Briefly; the most important thing is to start treating with Advantix and Milbemax (or equivalents) a month before you leave UK. In Italy in summer I would be treating ours with Advantix fortnightly to prevent mossies, sandflies and ticks feeding - they can all carry nasty diseases down there.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

You'll be alright in France. I've been in a restaurant where a lady had her dog sat in a high chair eating at the table, being waited on by the waiters 8O


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*Thanks For The Info (dog,s)*

hi again.
! what about when you want to do a bit of say, get on a bus , tram train.taxi. 
what is the response to this sort of behaviour , we intend to park up rest ,

and try seeing some sights some would more than likely be a long walk , as we don,t have a runaround with us . 
and camps sit,e all around as my friend says you will be hard pressed to find a stop or rest camp to park up with a dog ,

sorry to ask so many questions but when people get typing there is no stopping them , lol,lol.

again thank you all star quality !.
denton.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We have never found a problem, maybe one or two sites that do not accept dogs but they have always been very helpful in pointing us to one that does

On aires, sostas, stellplatz no problem

I believe on many buses OK to, and your dog is small enough to tuck away

Haven't actually tried public transport with Shadow

Park as close as we can to towns and he has to run along side the electric bikes to get there 8O 8O

Nearly always a place to eat outside if you are uncomfortable to go inside

Don't worry everything will work out just fine

Many of us travel with dogs
Shadow has been to loads of places in Europe

Aldra


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Small to medium-sized dogs, who can travel in a cage or basket, can be taken free of charge on German trains and buses. 
For larger dogs, you have to buy a ticket (half price); for safety reasons, larger dogs also have to be on a leash and wear a muzzle.

http://gogermany.about.com/od/planyourtrip/p/pettravelgermany.htm


----------

